# Fire on Grande Ronde



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

Rumor around here is, there is a fire on the gr and they will be closing the river starting tomorrow.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

https://www.lagrandeobserver.com/news/local/residents-of-troy-eden-bench-given-evacuation-orders-as-new-elbow-creek-fire-burns-west/article_8913d85e-e5d6-11eb-8602-dbe1c5a24344.html


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Really hope this wasn’t from a river user. I believe that area in Oregon has been under fire restrictions for several weeks now. Sounds like it started in the river bottom.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Believed to have been the result of a lightning storm on 7/5.






| InciWeb


Incidents Page of for the Inciweb site.




inciweb.nwcg.gov


----------



## mattviles (Jun 13, 2018)

I think the GR fire is separate from the Snake Complex- GR is called the Elbow Creek fire, as it started there.


----------



## Louistully (Jun 2, 2021)

Yup. The fine search and rescue folks found us this morning, day two of our trip, before we hit the confluence with the GR and pulled us out via truck on the rail line. They had three more parties ahead of us. By the time we left Minam today they had gotten to 2 of the 3 other parties. We spoke to another party back at Minam who had actually paddled through the fire. Don’t know if they’re on the buzz but they had some insane photos. Some pinholes in their boats from the falling embers. Fire on te banks of both sides of the river. They said they saw the smoke plume start from nothing yesterday afternoon down in the canyon. Hope it wasn’t a campfire but there were clear skies all day Thursday…..


----------



## wtwigg (Mar 9, 2019)

Louistully said:


> Yup. The fine search and rescue folks found us this morning, day two of our trip, before we hit the confluence with the GR and pulled us out via truck on the rail line. They had three more parties ahead of us. By the time we left Minam today they had gotten to 2 of the 3 other parties. We spoke to another party back at Minam who had actually paddled through the fire. Don’t know if they’re on the buzz but they had some insane photos. Some pinholes in their boats from the falling embers. Fire on te banks of both sides of the river. They said they saw the smoke plume start from nothing yesterday afternoon down in the canyon. Hope it wasn’t a campfire but there were clear skies all day Thursday…..


Yikes!!!


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Louistully said:


> By the time we left Minam today they had gotten to 2 of the 3 other parties.


We were the two of the other parties. Two of our boats went ahead to camp while one of our boats lagged behind struggling in the wind and I stayed with them. Wallowa County Search and Rescue walked into our camp near Sheep Creek Friday morning to tell us about the situation, then continued down the river to find a single boat party that had also launched Thursday. They did not find them but they apparently rowed through the fire and were off the river by Saturday morning. We walked out to Rondowa and were given a ride by the railroad maintenance crew up to Minam. I don't know if people can see this but here is a link to my daughters FB post.


----------



## ribsandwhiskey (Sep 22, 2015)

Has anyone floated the GR yet this year? Curious how the fire impacted the river/camping. Thanks


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

There are very few camps left below Bear Creek. I had pictures but have misplaced my camera.


----------



## Daaave305 (Dec 25, 2021)

Few left as in scorched earth or dangerous burned out trees?


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Daaave305 said:


> Few left as in scorched earth or dangerous burned out trees?


Yes, most camps below Bear Creek were severely burnt by a hot fire. My buddy and his family did their traditional Mother's Day trip this year and told me the camps have greened up a bit, but there is lots of danger trees.


----------



## Daaave305 (Dec 25, 2021)

Wadeinthewater said:


> Yes, most camps below Bear Creek were severely burnt by a hot fire. My buddy and his family did their traditional Mother's Day trip this year and told me the camps have greened up a bit, but there is lots of danger trees.


Yikes, may need to pivot my July trip. Thanks for the update


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

Still looking for somebody to name one the "Cat" fire. Hate to see the roots smokin' but it'd be good comments on what it takes to "put the cat out."


----------

